# Outdoor speakers



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

I need to buy a pair of outdoor speakers for a patio area on the side of my house. In the past I have used Polk and have been happy with them. I was recently at a Home Theater store in College Station and the salesman there swore by Definitive Technology which piqued my interest and I am considering AW6500s. These speakers are available at Crutchfield's for $250 each. I have all Definitive Technology speakers in my Home Theater so I am very familiar with the brand.
Dose anyone have other suggestions?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Aperion just released an outdoor speaker that you might take a look at, and some JBL s36iiAW on ebay are always a safe bet for the $$.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Paradigm and Axiom both make nice outdoor speakers. Axiom also offers a risk free in home trial.

http://www.axiomaudio.com/outdoor_speakers.html
http://paradigm.com/en/paradigm/speaker-type-outdoor-marine.paradigm


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

There are a number of good outdoor speakers. If you like the Definitive Technology you should certainly check out what they have to offer.


----------

